# Wie bereitet man CS5 für einen Plakatdruck vor? Überhaupt empfehlenswert?



## dummgelaufen (18. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muss demnächst ein größeres Plakat Drucken und möchte von euch wissen wie man sich bzw. Cs5 richtig einstellt und vor allem was man so beachten sollte.

Ich weiss das man größer Drucke mit Illustrator machen sollte, allerdings habe ich da nicht so viel Spielraum mit Effekten etc. Cs5 liegt mir einfach mehr und finde ich besser.

Mit Illustrator hat man auch Vektoren und das ist ja auch gut. Cs5 arbeitet mit Pixeln, aber wie gesagt ich mag eben Cs5.

Ein weiteres Prob. is die Größe der Datei die ich dann als PDF abspeichere. Diese sind dann meisst locker mal eben 1,5GB groß. 

Wie geht man da vor? 


Ich würde mich also freuen wenn Ihr mir erklären könntet wie ich am besten so ein Plakat für den Druck vorbeireit. Das wird in etwa 4x6m Groß.
Auf dem Plakat selber werden dann auch Fotos platziert.
Was muss ich also beachten?

Ich würde mich sehr über Tipps von euch freuen.


----------



## smileyml (18. März 2011)

Also CS5 stellt eine Programmversion dar und Illustrator ein Programm. Demnach gibt es auch Illustrator CS5.  Du meinst sicher Photoshop und Illustrator im Vergleich.

Achten solltest du auf die richtige Auflösung und das richtige Farbprofil. Und wenn du da 300 dpi und CMYK zugrunde legst, bist du bei 12,5 GB. Du wirst auch merken, das dir dafür PS weder PSD noch PDF zum Speichern anbietet - lediglich *.PSB, *.RAW und *.TIF stehen dir zur Verfügung. Und da du mehr als 30.000 Pixel in beide Richtungen hast, können es mitunter ältere Versionen oder auch andere Programme nicht öffnen.
Ich vermute, das bei solchen Dimensionen andere Druckauflösungen üblich sind, aber die erfährst du idealerweise vom Drucktechniker.

Ich denke ein anderer Workflow ist effektiver - sowohl vom Speicher als auch von der Arbeitsperformance. Man könnte also einzelne Elemente auch in separaten Datein (PS oder Ai) machen und dann diese in einem endgültigen Plakat zusammenführen. Ich persönlich nutzte dazu sowohl Ai als auch InD und kam mit beiden gut zu recht.

Photoshop ist meines Erachtens nicht das ideale Programm für solche Plakate, die aus so unterschiedlichen Elementen bestehen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. März 2011)

Also bei einem 4×6 Meter großem Plakat benötigt man keine Auflösung mehr von 300 dpi. Da reicht 100–150 dpi allemal, da man ja das Plakat auch nur von einer bestimmten Entfernung betrachtet. 

Aber wie Marco schon schrieb, kann dir die Druckerei deines Vertrauens in diesem Fall weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße,
Markus

P.S. Photoshop ist dafür definitiv geeignet.


----------



## Antivirus (19. März 2011)

Die Antwort #3 kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich musste mal eine 1 m x 3 m große Fahne machen. Die Druckerei sagte mir, es reichen 100 DPI dafür aus. Photoshop ist geeignet - aber vorher bei der Druckerei nachfragen welche Auflösung die Grafik mindestens haben muss.


----------



## smileyml (19. März 2011)

Gut, dann sollte man auf die Pixelmaße achten und entsprechend nachfragen welches Dateiformat erfoderlich ist - evtl. auch welcher Version (z.B. beim PDF).

Grü0e Marco


----------

